# human pregnacy test on dogs - can you fight my corner??



## beesley121 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Im in a debate with my family regarding the use of human pregnancy test kits on bitches to tell wether they are pregnant or not. From all the reading I have done, I have read that they will not work what so ever as human preganacy test kits detect the hormone HCG, which is released when a human is preganant but a canine does not possses this hormone wether pregnant or not.

I have read that the hormone released when a canine is pregnant is called relaxin and can only really be detected around 28 days after conceiving. The only way to detect for this is a bllod test

now the problem ive got is a guy I know that has breed several litters from different brreds swears by the use of human test kits on dogs and says they work everytime. He told a family member of mine to test their bitch that they have just mated, the resut was positve and told them the bitch was approximately 2 weeks pregnant.

I told them not to rely on the test kit result due to my knowledge of them but now they are too convinced they work as the dog had been confirmed pregnant by scan

is there anyone or even better, a qualified vet that could fight my corner in this?

I would also like to know if its possible that another chemical in a canine bitches urine could be reacting with the human test kits providing a positive result? could it just be coincidence that the tests kits this guy has done has proved positive due to this other chemical but they have been pregnant anyway. In that case, wouldnt it give a positve result on a bitch that hasnt been mated?

look forward to the replies


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

beesley121 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im in a debate with my family regarding the use of human pregnancy test kits on bitches to tell wether they are pregnant or not. From all the reading I have done, I have read that they will not work what so ever as human preganacy test kits detect the hormone HCG, which is released when a human is preganant but a canine does not possses this hormone wether pregnant or not.
> 
> ...


Bitches have high levels of progesterone present during a season pregnant or not so progesterone alone cannot be used as a canine pregnancy test.

Relaxin though is specific to canine pregnancy so can be used as an accurate pregnancy test. Following successful mating Relaxin is detectable at days 21/28 of gestation, although its usually advised by one lab that I know of to take the blood sample on day 28 post mating to allow for differences in comception dates.

Apart from that I think its also about 28days when a vet can often tell from palpation or ultra sound.

But they are the only ways that I know of.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have absolutely no knowledge of this whatsoever but would have thought if human pregnancy kits could be used everyone would be using them. Would be a hell of a lot cheaper than veterinary services, so I'd wager they don't work and that breeder was just lucky the bitches he 'tested' were pregnant anyway!


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

The internet is flooded with questions regarding this and all the vetinary responses I have read state that the human preg test , tests for HCG, as you stated this does not occur in dogs, and as already said they have progesterone whether pregnant or not hence the occurance of Phantoms in dogs, the only blood test is the relaxin one. I would hazard a guess that as you say all the bitches were pregnant anyway, would have been more 'interesting' if he had a neg result on a dog that indeed was not pregnant  Hard for you to convince them otherwise though when all their bitches have been pregnant but I am sure time will tell


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

No otherwise all breeders would be doing it.

Chimps however you can use a human pregnency test on.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Eggs don't implant until 3 weeks, so not sure how he can say a bitch was 2 weeks pregnant, theres a pretty good chance those eggs might not reach the implanting stage


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I have absolutely no knowledge of this whatsoever but would have thought if human pregnancy kits could be used everyone would be using them. Would be a hell of a lot cheaper than veterinary services, so I'd wager they don't work and that breeder was just lucky the bitches he 'tested' were pregnant anyway!


Wouldn't it just - £75 for my vet to confirm a pregnancy - sheesh - I'm sure we would all be able to rush to the chemist and buy a £10/£20 kit to confirm pregnancy


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Wouldn't it just - £75 for my vet to confirm a pregnancy - sheesh - I'm sure we would all be able to rush to the chemist and buy a £10/£20 kit to confirm pregnancy


Even better you can get two tests for £1 in alot of places that would save a huge amount!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

LostGirl said:


> Even better you can get two tests for £1 in alot of places that would save a huge amount!


Lol - I'm (thankfully) well out of touch with human pregnancy testing kits.

Having said that - when I was pregnant - you could just take a sample into the chemist where they did the test free of charge - how times change.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Someone should try on a spayed bitch and see if that still come up positive! 

I'd offer to try it with Izzy but I don't think the OH would be amused if I was putting a pregnancy test in the trolley  !


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Izzysmummy said:


> Someone should try on a spayed bitch and see if that still come up positive!
> 
> I'd offer to try it with Izzy but I don't think the OH would be amused if I was putting a pregnancy test in the trolley  !


What a good idea. Who has the oomph to give it a try.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Blitz said:


> What a good idea. Who has the oomph to give it a try.


not me the pharmacist would give me some very strange looks for sure :lol:


----------



## Nikkisun (May 21, 2012)

Even more interesting - try it on a dog rather than a bitch!!


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I saw some in the pound shop today and was sorely tempted but would have got some very odd looks.

I didn't like to say " it's for the dog" that would have been worse! :blink:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill try woth a dog. Havent got a bitch.

But only if they are £1 some are about £10!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll try it if ican pick one up tomorrow on my furry ball-less boys lol


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just imagining the funny looks you'll all get from the neighbours as you dash about the garden


----------



## Shelly1461 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi guys just to let you know I tried this out lol
I did the test on my 8 year old neutered husky
My 6 year old boy husky
And my 4 year old pug that had been in season
I'm pleased to say that they are all pregnant 
My male is in shock lol


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good effort @Shelly1461


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Shelly1461 said:


> Hi guys just to let you know I tried this out lol
> I did the test on my 8 year old neutered husky
> My 6 year old boy husky
> And my 4 year old pug that had been in season
> ...


This has to be the best thread resurrection ever!

Congratulations on your pregnant male :Hilarious


----------



## Robert R (Sep 22, 2021)

This i done today on my little girl with human test and is Positive, after mating she is on 40-45days of pregnancy . Anyone done this before?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you read the earlier replies? You will find your answer there.


----------

